# New Years Day Fight



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was Rufus vs Shadow.










Mummy Shadow keeps stealing my toys.



















You may be bigger but I am alpha!










and I get the girl










and all the kisses!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!!! Love his nose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love Rufus' face! His expressions are perfect!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That's another black dog who is going to want to take his frustrations out on Yellow Dog 
Rufus looks characterful and lovely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Rufus! He's sooooo curly!!! Look at his butt!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely photos, just love the last photo, Rufus has definately got the girl


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Who won?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fairlie... What setting did you use for that first photo?? Your definitely a bit of a pro...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I would give for "settings" on my camera! I have numbers not settings, which explains why I get one good photo in roughly each one hundred I take. Imagine trying to calculate shutter speeds, F stops and light meter readings while a cockapoo is playing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That first pic of Rufus is a stunner x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What I would give for "settings" on my camera! I have numbers not settings, which explains why I get one good photo in roughly each one hundred I take. Imagine trying to calculate shutter speeds, F stops and light meter readings while a cockapoo is playing!


We'll yes that's what a meant! I mean the numbers 

Aperture of greater than 400?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are over estimating my memory by a rather large factor! My sister has a camera where you scroll through idiot proof pictures which describe the picture you want to take perfectly. There is pet portrait and moving pet portrait. I should have got one of those! 

Ahhh, if I click on info at the image it tells me 1/50 at 3.5.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> You are over estimating my memory by a rather large factor! My sister has a camera where you scroll through idiot proof pictures which describe the picture you want to take perfectly. There is pet portrait and moving pet portrait. I should have got one of those!
> 
> Ahhh, if I click on info at the image it tells me 1/50 at 3.5.


Good speed for a portrait! That's why it looks so good. I really don't know what it all means but I'm learning. 

My camera has got auto options too, including pet but I'm using a tutorial book to learn the manual settings and taking raws 

It's interesting to know the what settings created a great photo! Im turning in to a rarebird


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is a rarebird? The only rare bird I know is a Little Gull and I don't imagine you are becoming one, even if Jen is imping you. (I wonder if imp is a verb?)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What is a rarebird? The only rare bird I know is a Little Gull and I don't imagine you are becoming one, even if Jen is imping you. (I wonder if imp is a verb?)


That just sounds wrong


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Imping is grafting feathers on you. Get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: that's funny
A rare bird, (if I am correct in the way I think Ruth is referring) is a unique female x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh makes sense but why would it be one word?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Imping is grafting feathers on you. Get your mind out of the gutter!


Phew thank goodness for that!!! Just simply grafting feathers... Phew!



Tinman said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: that's funny
> A rare bird, (if I am correct in the way I think Ruth is referring) is a unique female x


Yes unique!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ahhh makes sense but why would it be one word?


Oh that's probably bad grammar/typo on my part! Don't let it annoy you!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It doesn't annoy me, I just didn't want to miss a glib Irish silver tongue moment.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> It doesn't annoy me, I just didn't want to miss a glib Irish silver tongue moment.




Hmm yes, it was an intentional glib moment


----------

